# Macau + Hong Kong 2012



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Went for a short 6 day trip to Macau and HK in december here are some pics. 

First up Macau,where i stayed for two nights at the new Conrad in Taipa which was great.

*COTAI | MACAU*
day one - venetian | tai lei loi kei[pork chop buns] | sands cotai central









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8299247197/in/set-72157632320480038








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8300299046/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8300300840/in/set-72157632320480038








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8299246173/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8411362732/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8299246809/in/set-72157632320480038/
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MACAU PENINSULA | MACAU*
day one - city centre | sendano square | ruins of st paul








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8300300540/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8300300110/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8411478114/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8410381851/in/set-72157632320480038








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8410381643/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8410381439/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8411477944/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8411478328/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8410382195/in/set-72157632320480038/

more to follow.....​


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^:cheers:

*MACAU PENINSULA | MACAU*
day one - sendano square + surroundings | yi shun milk puddings | city centre 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8413669576/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8412569347/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8413669302/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8413669198/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8412568745/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8412568945/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8412568827/in/photostream/
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*COTAI | MACAU*
day one - sands cotai central - holiday inn 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8416859600/in/set-72157632320480038








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415762845/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415764157/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8416860464/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8416861520/in/set-72157632320480038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415777099/in/set-72157632320480038/
more to follow.....​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful series of photos... thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*COTAI | MACAU*
day one - sands cotai central - conrad/holiday inn pool area surroundings

CONRAD + HOLIDAY INN COTAI CENTRAL by artifiedme, on Flickr
CONRAD + HOLIDAY INN POOL by artifiedme, on Flickr

CONRAD + HOLIDAY INN POOL by artifiedme, on 


Venetian Macau by artifiedme, on Flickr

Venetian Macau by artifiedme, on Flickr

Venetian Macau by artifiedme, on Flickrmore to follow.....​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome shots! The Venetian in Macau looks better than the one in Vegas, IMO!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Great Pics :cheers2:





diz said:


> Awesome shots! The Venetian in Macau looks better than the one in Vegas, IMO!


Thanks italiano_pellicano and diz:booze:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*COTAI | MACAU*
day one - sands cotai central | cotai strip


Sands Cotai Central by artifiedme, on Flickr

Water Feature - Sands Cotai Central by artifiedme, on Flickr
Untitled by artifiedme, on Flickr

Sands Cotai Central Mall by artifiedme, on Flickr

Sheraton Sands Cotai Central by artifiedme, on Flickr

City of Dreams - Crown + Hard Rock by artifiedme, on Flickr

City of Dreams - Crown by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*COTAI | MACAU*
day one - the cotai strip by night - city of dreams | sands cotai central | venetian - winter in venice light show 


The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr







[/url]
The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8423314233/]
The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Cotai Strip by Night by artifiedme, on Flickrmore to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*COTAI | MACAU PENINSULA | MACAU*
day two - sands cotai central - conrad + holiday inn | skyline | city centre

View from room by artifiedme, on Flickr

Casino at Sands Cotai Central by artifiedme, on Flickr

Courtyard at Holiday Inn by artifiedme, on Flickr

Macau Skyline by artifiedme, on Flickr

Macau Skyline by artifiedme, on Flickr

Margret's Cafe e Nata by artifiedme, on Flickr

Edificio Kam Loi Macau by artifiedme, on Flickr

Historical Distric by artifiedme, on Flickr

Wong Chi Kei Restaurant Macau by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Makau


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great.:cheers:

Some portuguese signs.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^:cheers:
*COTAI | MACAU PENINSULA | MACAU*
day two - senado square | magaret's cafe e nata

Wong Chi Kei Restaurant by artifiedme, on Flickr

Senado Square by artifiedme, on Flickr

Temple by artifiedme, on Flickr

Senado Square by artifiedme, on Flickr

Margaret's Cafe e Nata by artifiedme, on Flickr

Margaret's Cafe e Nata by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic photos there! I really love Macau and its history. Those footpath mosaics simply scream "I was once a Portuguese colony". It links places like Macau with Portugal, Brazil and even Angola.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Thanks JayT:cheers: Yeah, the historical district pretty much makes you feel like you are not in the same city as what Macau is mainly famous for these days(its casino's) even though there are tons only a few blocks away


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*TSIM SHA TSUI | HONG KONG*
day five - kimberley road | nathan road 

K11/Hyatt Regency by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Mira Hong Kong by artifiedme, on Flickr

Tsim Sha Tsui by artifiedme, on Flickr

Tsim Sha Tsui by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*KOWLOON| HONG KONG*
day five - elements/international commerce centre 

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr

Elements - International Commerce Centre by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MONGKOK| HONG KONG*
day five - langham place | ladies market | nathan road 


Towers by artifiedme, on Flickr

Ladies Market by artifiedme, on Flickr

Ladies Market by artifiedme, on Flickr

Apartments by artifiedme, on Flickr

Citibank Mongkok by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MONGKOK | YAU MA TEI | HONG KONG*
day five - soy street | fa yuen street | mongkok mtr station | waterloo road

Soy Street by artifiedme, on Flickr

Fa Yuen Street by artifiedme, on Flickr

Fa Yuen Street by artifiedme, on Flickr

Mongkok MTR Station by artifiedme, on Flickr

Mongkok MTR Station by artifiedme, on Flickr

Mongkok MTR Station by artifiedme, on Flickr

Waterloo Road Yau Ma Tei by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*TSIM SHA TSUI | HONG KONG*
day five - knutsford terrace | salisbury road | carnarvon road

Knutsford Terrace by artifiedme, on Flickr

Knutsford Terrace by artifiedme, on Flickr

Salisbury Road by artifiedme, on Flickr

The Peninsula Arcade by artifiedme, on Flickr

K11 / Hyatt Regency Tsim Sha Tsui by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
day six - international commerce centre | tai kok tsui | stonecutters bridge 

Kowloon by artifiedme, on Flickr

ICC | Sorento | The Arch by artifiedme, on Flickr

Construction site by artifiedme, on Flickr

Apartments by artifiedme, on Flickr

Stonecutters Bridge by artifiedme, on Flickr

Stonecutters Bridge by artifiedme, on Flickr
more to follow.....​


----------

